# Attaching a small moulding to the top of a bookshelf.



## lateralus819 (Mar 24, 2013)

I've made a small book shelf. The top is 7.5" and the bottom about 9". I want to attach a moulding to the top.

I was going to just put two dowels in but i got to thinking about wood movement and it causing issues. Would it be such an issue with only 7.5" of width?



















Seen on the tops of the sides.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I'd say the movement will not be a concern, but I'd also say the dowel is overkill. (I'm assuming the top cap is the molding your referring to)


----------



## lateralus819 (Mar 24, 2013)

Yes it is Don. What would be "underkill"? How else would i attach it? Finish nails?

It would be end grain on the sides. That is why i figured dowels.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

note, I see nothing wrong with overkill, so dowels will work, but you could also just dado and glue or finish nail.

The piece looks great!


----------



## gmal (Dec 16, 2013)

I built a set of built-n bookcases with plywood shelves, all covered with 3/4 inch molding. I pre-drill holes in the molding for small finish nails 16 or 18 size, and then nail it in. Bury head in wood, you wont see it.


----------

